# orange flames on propane stove



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Need some advice. We've had this range and from the beginning it really didn't seem to work 100%. Lately, it's been leaving soot on everything. It's obvious it's not burning the way it's supposed to. Orange flames, making a popping sound on ignition, etc. It's not that old of a stove, maybe 2 years? Is this something I can adjust or should I just call the propane guy out?

I'm assuming a bad regulator.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Call a stove guy.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe regulator,maybe wrong orifice,maybe an air problem or a combination of the three.If the line to the range was added on at some point,it could be a pressure or volume problem.You would need the proper gauges and the range manual with the specs. and someone trained or licensed should give it a thorough inspection/tune-up.Good luck.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Definitely the wrong "Air Mix"! Or, believe it or not, bad Gas.


There should be an adjustment collar on the feed stem. (oraface tube)


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Definitely the wrong "Air Mix"! Or, believe it or not, bad Gas.
> 
> 
> There should be an adjustment collar on the feed stem.


 
Wife accuses me of bad gas nearly every night


----------



## will575 (Nov 5, 2008)

wrong air/fuel mix. too much fuel/not enough air. could be orifices or adjustment, maybe regulator.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Told wifey to call the pro. I don't need to blow myself up.....well, that may not be such a bad idea either! :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

Framerman gets the "Smart Decision" award of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

Look at the oraface tube ck for obstructions , the orange flame is too much gas not enough oxygen mix , if it has been sitting the tube can get clogged , Ive seen many times there is a tiny spider that seems to love propane gas and will build his home there. But dont use a pipe cleaner or other ramming tool to clean it, the hole is not actually round its square, Yes this matters or you'll never get your flame adjusted properly. If you have one in your area call a tech. It would probly save you money in the long run.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I remember some "dial" type adjustments on the lines leading to the burners, and yes, spiders can be a problem.

If you can't figure it out, have your wife play dumb and call the propane company. They will figure it out for free.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, the answer came the day before Thanksgiving when the propane tech came out. Apparently, the appliance place who installed it for us and hooked it all up changed out the orifices on the burners, but failed to properly adjust the oven. It worked, just not very good.


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

good to hear you got it fixed, and didn't blow up in the process. :thumbsup:


----------

